
How India Pierced Facebook's Free Internet Program - mfburnett
https://backchannel.com/how-india-pierced-facebook-s-free-internet-program-6ae3f9ffd1b4#.zdbdcxeq7
======
mfburnett
TL;DR: Facebook's been pushing for its Free Basics program in India, but due
to net neutrality concerns (people would have to pay for Internet beyond the
Free Basics offerings), Indian regulators are expected to ban Free Basics in a
decision next week ([http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/Trai-
set-t...](http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/Trai-set-to-
reject-differential-pricing-Free-Basics-to-be-hit/articleshow/50779572.cms)).

